# 2nd Annual "The Night the Lights came on in Georgia



## Archery Mom (Apr 9, 2009)

It's was such a success last year, let's do it again.

The Night the Lights came on in Georgia shoot will be held April 18th.

The registration forms are up on the website, if you are planning to attend and can't mail the form, please send me a message and let me know to count you in on the fun. www.gaarchery.org

We had a blast last year, hopefully this year we won't have any rain....


----------



## young gunna (Apr 9, 2009)

Where is the shoot?


----------



## In the zone (Apr 9, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Where is the shoot?



In Conyers at the Earl O'Neal Soccer Complex.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 9, 2009)

Man I hate we are going to miss it this year. Already have plans. We sure had a good time last year. Great group of people showed up and I met some new friends. Good luck to all that go!


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 10, 2009)

We will miss seeing you there.. Hopefuly we will see you at another shoot in the near future.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 10, 2009)

I am 99.9% sure me and Blake will be there again (Blake hopes it rains again by the way. Seems he shot well last year in the rain.... but I can't remember... my memory gets REAL short, especially when Blake shoots good, ). I have been talking this one up around the Columbus area and we will try to bring a crowd. I will give you a head count by Monday. Even those that say they can't shoot on Saturdays because of work or little league (me) can make this one..... It's at NIGHT!!! I sound like Spongebob!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry I can't make it got other plans too. Yall have fun and shoot them up.


----------



## 589 (Apr 10, 2009)

Look at all the chewies running for cover...  Hey... Looks like ole Clint was right..

"A man's got to know his limitations..."


----------



## Aknaps21 (Apr 10, 2009)

589 said:


> Look at all the chewies running for cover... Hey... Looks like ole Clint was right..
> 
> "A man's got to know his limitations..."


589  
I looked up your post. You do talk a lot.  Have any one seen you or your scores.  Wind bag! Do you at least own a bow?


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 10, 2009)

Aknaps21 said:


> 589
> I looked up your post. You do talk a lot.  Have any one seen you or your scores.  Wind bag! Do you at least own a bow?



He/she owns one or two.   Looks like 589 has found his/her newest admirer.


----------



## 589 (Apr 10, 2009)

Aknaps21 said:


> 589
> I looked up your post. You do talk a lot.  Have any one seen you or your scores.  Wind bag! Do you at least own a bow?




Ah.... A new victim.. I mean competitor..  

Obviously you have never had the "unfortunate" pleasure to shoot against 589.  Many have tried.. few have succeded..


----------



## btanner (Apr 11, 2009)

Archery Mom said:


> It's was such a success last year, let's do it again.
> 
> The Night the Lights came on in Georgia shoot will be held April 18th.
> 
> ...



what type shoot is this? field, outdoor, etc...?


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 11, 2009)

589 said:


> Look at all the chewies running for cover...  Hey... Looks like ole Clint was right..
> 
> "A man's got to know his limitations..."


I'm planning on coming again. I know of a couple other "chewies" that are coming too. Fun last year!!!


Aknaps21 said:


> 589
> I looked up your post. You do talk a lot.  Have any one seen you or your scores.  Wind bag! Do you at least own a bow?


He/she does have a bow, shoots it pretty well too. He/she knows it tho.......................


bowsmith said:


> He/she owns one or two.   Looks like 589 has found his/her newest admirer.



Admirer?? Probably not,  but maybe they will come just to meet "589"!!


----------



## 589 (Apr 11, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> I'm planning on coming again. I know of a couple other "chewies" that are coming too. Fun last year!!!
> 
> He/she does have a bow, shoots it pretty well too. He/she knows it tho.......................
> 
> ...




We look forward to seeing you out there David.


----------



## Big John (Apr 11, 2009)

589 long time no see. LOL I hope to make it. you know we have a shoot that day.


----------



## 589 (Apr 12, 2009)

Big John said:


> 589 long time no see. LOL I hope to make it. you know we have a shoot that day.



Come on down Big John...  You don't even have to get there til around 6:00 PM for practice.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 13, 2009)

btanner said:


> what type shoot is this? field, outdoor, etc...?




All of the info is on the web link above under Calendar or Schedule. I think this shoot would be classified as an Outdoor Target Event. 

The format is 40, 50, 60 yards at a 122 cm circle face. 30 shots at each distance. 

It is a very fun shoot mainly because while you are walking back you are thinking "man that should have been a 60! I can't believe I dropped that last point!!" Kind of like golf, all it takes it one down the middle and you think you should be able to do it 90 times. Also works a ton on form and smack talk ability

See ya'll Saturday night.


----------



## GA HOYT (Apr 13, 2009)

i might be there


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder if i put up wings again this year if Ezra will come out and play with us?...well???  hmm.. wonder how many we need this year.... 50.. hmm.. ezra comes out to play.. 250?... humm inquiring minds want to know... wonder if ole 589 eats wings...


----------



## beastridge (Apr 13, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> 30 shots at each distance.


I ain't got 30 arrows!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 13, 2009)

*What are you trying to say...*



Archery Mom said:


> I wonder if i put up wings again this year if Ezra will come out and play with us?...well???  hmm.. wonder how many we need this year.... 50.. hmm.. ezra comes out to play.. 250?... humm inquiring minds want to know... wonder if ole 589 eats wings...



You are correct!
 I am not coming unless you have at least 350 wings on order....  over here over there and two cans of  everywhre the Spanka Goes..


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

well i think i can handle the wings.. the rest is up to you...


you only need 6 arrows at a time.. but i would bring a few extra and some extra nocks...


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 13, 2009)

E only needs 5 arrows at a time.... unless he decides to make friends like last year... shoot the wrong bale just so you can meet new folks... Some folks!!!


----------



## badcompany (Apr 13, 2009)

589 said:


> Look at all the chewies running for cover...  Hey... Looks like ole Clint was right..
> 
> "A man's got to know his limitations..."



Never been scared to shoot against anyone. I will take on the best(and have). Family obligations always come first.


----------



## poolgy (Apr 13, 2009)

Archery Mom said:


> wonder if ole 589 eats wings...



Of course! did you think 589 was his archery score?  

I hope I can make it.  With this weather lately I have to work anytime the sun comes out.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 14, 2009)

poolgy said:


> Of course! did you think 589 was his archery score?
> 
> I hope I can make it.  With this weather lately I have to work anytime the sun comes out.



Hey Poogy... it's at night.... the sun won't be out... Quit making excuses!!  JK I know what you mean... I'm in the same boat right now, thank goodness!!


----------



## poolgy (Apr 14, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Hey Poogy... it's at night.... the sun won't be out... Quit making excuses!!  JK I know what you mean... I'm in the same boat right now, thank goodness!!



I really do want to come, but with the way work has been for the last 6 monthes I will not complain if I have to work.  Maybe things will balance out soon.

Maybe 589 will have a chance if I don't show up!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 14, 2009)

*No false hope for 589..*



poolgy said:


> Maybe 589 will have a chance if I don't show up!



He don't stand much of a chance... Even if I shoot a friendly arrow... in the "x"


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 17, 2009)

looks like we will have another amazing crowd this year.. 
see everyone there....and looks like the weather will play nice with us this year to..


----------



## poolgy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Mom!  Looks like I will not be able to make it but Charity is going to ride up with the Henslins.  Imagine that!   She is so dedicated to the sport.  
Do you think you can still find room for her on the line?  Hope you have a good turnout!


----------



## red1691 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Sugar*

Hi Sugar Mom, sorry could not be there, but we spent most of the day reworking the range today for May 16 & 17, now I have to get to work on the menu! Hope you all had a good turn out, tell my younger girlfriend Hi ! Hope to see you all soon!
             Ricky D.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys, 
I wanted to give a big thanks to every one involved in the shoot.
It was great! We didn't finish up till midnight. Finally made it home around 2 AM. Can't wait until next time!


Chuck


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 19, 2009)

Man you made it home by 2:00... We finaly pulled in about 3:30, and back up and at it early this morning.. i am whopped... and it will be an early night..But it was so worth it.. We had about 75 folks there last night and i think everyone had a great time.. 

I hope Jennifer is rested today and ready for next weekend, we are cheering you on little momma. 

Kelsey had a bit of excitement when her arrow exploded and then it let the bow explode in her hand.. Always a bit of a shock to the system. Great way to remind everyone to check your shafts each and every time.. 

Thank you to everyone that came out and spent the evening with us. We are tickeld with how the event went and the huge friendly crowd that we had.. And a little thank you sent heavens way for letting the rain hold off.. We were a little scared at one point with all the little rain drops, but they then went away.... Yeah. 

We look forward to seeng everyone real soon.. 
Mechell
Pss... don;t forget, adult winners receive entry into any 2009 GAA State tournament for free and the Youth have won a free entry into the GAA State JOAD Shoot.

2009 The night the lights came on in Georgia Shoot.
All Youth 1st place wiiners, have won and free entry fee for the GAA State JOAD Shoot that will be hel on 06/20/2009.
4-H
1st 	Maddie Williford	452
2nd	Christopher Adam	383
3rd	Tyler Mccracken	345
	Chandler AMrtin	312
	Evan Parker		215

Bowman Compound
1st	Zackary Lovell	766
2nd	Mathew Johnson	509

Yeoman Compound
1st	Griffin Cully		380

Recurve Bowman
1st	Nikolas Kekel		515

Cadet Compound
1st	Jake Cliett		852
2nd	Charity Greene	621
	Jonathon Lovell	INC

Cadet Recurve
1st 	Cara Henslin		737
2nd	Cooper Hope		658
3rd	Katherine Kekel	221

Cub Recurve
1st	Caleb Williams	645
2nd	Caroline Suarez	610
3rd	Anne Meadows	524
	Isle Mroz		445
	Carl Gordijn		381

Cub Compound
1st	Blake Clifton		887
2nd	Daniel Baird		865
3rd	Mason Smith		858
	Amanda Johnson	793
	Terrence Amber	782
	Logan Cully		664
	Graeme Helmer	663




Novice
1st	Anne Meadows	524
2nd	Peter Boyle		504
3rd	Claire Gordijn		387

Traditional
1st	Ryan Delaney		564

Junior Recurve	
1st	Aaron Henslin		829

All first place adult winners have won a free entry fee to a 2009 State shoot of their choice.

Adult Recurve
1st	Shawn Lovell		758
2nd	Christopher Deloach	736
3rd	Kent Compton		718
	Brandi Martin		695
	Mark Luman		692
	Jake Veit		679
	Chris Tacket		640

Hunter
1st	Jon Cannon		869
2nd	Roger Hall		862
3rd	Terry Johnston	833
	George Plemmons	798
	Bernard Desousa	691

Adult Compount
1st	Jim Pruitte		896
2nd	Blake Burger		894
3rd	Garrett Abernethy	892
	Samantha Pruitte	883
	Brian Dansby		881
	Kailey Johnston	880
	Charles Clifton	            871
	Daniel Hadley		867
	Chris Moore		861	
	Ezra Alleyne		860
	Roberto Pasquini	856
	Chuck Cumber	            854
	Steve Smith		852
	Shane Eastridge	851
	Partrick Eischen	843
	Janice Smith		839
	Todd Hatfield		831
	Josh Cliett		830
	Mike Webb		829
	Robbie Surface	811	
             Robert Abernethy	806
	Don Edwards		804
	Jon Whitney		570
	Kelsey Keough 	INC
	Jennifer Pittman	A true winner in all of our hearts.. Baby Pittman was tired and neededomma to go home to lay down and rest so she can shoot Augusta Next week.
	Steve Pittman		Married to our little Momma who just had to listen to baby for the night….


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks to the organizers. We had a blast. I never left the house today cause I was worn out.... Oh well everyone needs a VEG day every  once in a while. Great shoot!!!


----------



## In the zone (Apr 20, 2009)

What a great event along with a wonderful turnout.  

A couple of things we are looking at for next year:

1) Obviously having more target butts.  We had 15, but I think 22 might be the magic number next year.  We appreciate everyone being patient as we Mechell and Kenny tried to even the numbers out on the targets.

2) Possibly starting an hour earlier.  Maybe practice at 5:00 and scoring at 6:00 next year.  That way everyone can get out a little earlier next year.

If you have suggestions we would love to hear them.  

Thanks everyone..   

And a special thenk you to Mechell and Kenny for running the tournament and to the GAA members and parents that help set up and take down the tournament.  It could not have been done without eveyone's help.


----------



## Aknaps21 (Apr 22, 2009)

What did 589 shoot?


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

well.. all i can say is.. i do believe ole 589 was in our mists that night.. (at least that was the runor i was hearing)but you would have had to be there to know what ole 589 shot...


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 22, 2009)

Where were all the smack talking NGA boys. The only smack talker I recognized was The Black Archer and I had to let him drink some of the kool-aide from west GA.    sorry E.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 22, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Where were all the smack talking NGA boys. The only smack talker I recognized was The Black Archer and I had to let him drink some of the kool-aide from west GA.    sorry E.



Two reasons:
1.) Had to work Saturday and Sunday AMs.
2.) Partial tear of the extendor tendon and an attenuation of the flexor tendon for my right hand ring finger.  Been doing therapy twice a week for past 3 weeks and found out yesterday they want to refer me to a surgeon.


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 22, 2009)

Dang Patrick that must of been a bad misfire.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 25, 2009)

Dang Patrick.... them's is some big wurds!!! And I can't believe the audacity of that doctor to tell you right to your face that you need a plastic surgeon... that's just mean. 

Good luck with your injury seriously. You  and your twin brother Chris are usually the only ones who will show!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 26, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Where were all the smack talking NGA boys. The only smack talker I recognized was The Black Archer and I had to let him drink some of the kool-aide from west GA.    sorry E.



The Kool-Ade was wonderfully sweet..  Yall be ganging up on a brotha..  No fear, I am big enough to handle all Ya..

Had a good time shooting with Blake and Brian...  I have new respect for the "B" & "B' inc. they are like the "Dynamic Duo" "To the "B"at Mobile..


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 26, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Dang Patrick.... them's is some big wurds!!! And I can't believe the audacity of that doctor to tell you right to your face that you need a plastic surgeon... that's just mean.
> 
> Good luck with your injury seriously. You  and your twin brother Chris are usually the only ones who will show!!



Funny thing is when I went to the E.R. originally, they referred me to a plastic surgeon in case the hand needed to be operated on.    Now, here we are almost 4 weeks later and the plastic surgeon is referring me to a real surgeon. 

Your eye sight must be getting really bad in your old age if you think Chris is my twin.  You will pay for that...


----------

